
Live SpaceX Impersonating Bitcoin Scam on YouTube - kposehn
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=4tzVjDsY0Nc<p>Apparently someone has managed to make a spoof account that has gotten around YouTube&#x27;s system and is impersonating SpaceX to scam people out of Bitcoin.
======
wmf
Yeah, I've reported this scam around a half dozen times today. I assume they
built up reputation then changed the channel name and deleted everything but
the scam video.

